# Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Tina kidded!!!!!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok so If you haven't figured it out by the posts, Sunshine(Hush Hill Fainters) Keeps her goats at my place. Anywho, her girls are due first.

First is Candy, Unreg nigi. Sunshine bought her bred to a mini silky fainter a couple of months ago. She is due ANY TIME NOW!!!! Could possibly be a couple of weeks though? :scratch: Her ligs are very firm still, and I'm still waitin for that udder to fill?

















Second would be Tina, Jan 17th is 145 for her, so we are on day 127!

























and third up Rosie, she was bred the day after Tina. So I guess technically she would be 126 today!

















So that's who's up first


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

Beautiful goats! and so big.. they all look ready to pop! Candy is just that... really eye candy. I'd sure like one of her little ones!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

She is a handfull....but she is sooooo beautiful and waddles tooo.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

I LOVE Candy <and not just because my name is Candice LOL>. She is GORGEOUS  I agree they are all big and beautiful! I LOVE their wooley winter coats too! I love going outside to our girls and rubbing their thick coats, they are too cute this time of year


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

Is Tina a big doe? She looks like triplets from that rear shot! LOL


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

Tina is a big girl....but not that big it seems as though she went from slim goat to shetland pony overnight :stars: :stars: it would be nice if she did have :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

well there is at least one buck in there if we go by poll smell!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

I know....but a girl can wish can't she.... :laugh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

I used to own both rosie and tina - they better EACH have a doeling in there for me - hehehe!!! They look about the same as last year - when they both dropped twins within 2 hours of each other - it was nuts - and only reason I knew Tina was kidding is she went down the hill to push them out and Rosie was standing at the top screaming at her and I was like what the heck!!! Went down to find one out and another on its way! Got them up the hill and cleaned and rosie goes in the barn - grunts - and kids - lol!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

They look great - I think Candy has a bit longer to go. Has she kidded before?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

yeah, she kidded last year a single buckling. Are you going by "pooch" Stacy? Someone said it didn't look like she had settled? So just curious as to what you think? She could still have a couple of weeks to go? That was the time frame she was exsposed to the buck. She has NOT been in heat the last 5 months, unless they are completely silent. Her udder has definitly changed since we have had her though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

yeah pooch says no -- but is there any chance she could have been exposed a to a buck later then when you "know" she was bred?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

Nope! hmmmm??? Maybe she isn't bred???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

im going to go with not bred unless she was bred later -- but beings you said she couldnt have then its a straight up nope.

(but I have been known to be wrong - just giving my :2cents: )


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

I thought the same thing when I saw the pooch picture of Candy...that she wasn't bred. But pooch testing is definitely not foolproof and I don't think I'll ever feel like anything near an expert. Just looks very unbred to me.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first!*

HMMMMMM??? well crap!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

ok , So Tina the HUGE myo doe is sooooooo uncomfortable...  there is a kid sitting right on top of her rumen. Sunshine and I tried to very carefully, massage it back in deeper, but every time it moved, it would move right back. Poor Tina just lays there and moans. :sigh: wish there was something we could do for her? 
On another note Candy'd udder is ever so slowly getting bigger, so thats good!
And Rosies ligs you can just baaaaaaarrrlllly feel. So kids soon YAY!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: I can't wait!!

Candy's little teeny udder  Day: unknown








Here is the previous udder pic to compare.









Candy's best side!









Poor Tina Day: 141









And then there is Rosie, hanging low. Day: 140









Kiddo's soon! Wish us luck!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

I would say you are going to have a crap load of kids soon!!! It's really painful for them when the kids sit on their rumens, but there isn't much you can do. Dreamer dealt with the pain for days before her kids decided it wasn't a bean bag chair.. or something like that. lol But kids over the rumen always means twins or more for me.

Good luck! I'm surprised you don't have kids already, those girls look ready to burst. :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Thanks Ashley! I'm really thinking they are going to go a bit early???? Maybe day 143, 144??? Dunno? that would be Sat or Sun! Perfect! How early can they go safely? I have heard of 144, but????


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Usually after 140 is safe. I wouldn't worry too much. Watch them hold out on you till 150 to make you :hair: :GAAH: :ROFL:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

og geez they better not! :shocked: I could BARELY feel Rosie's ligs tonight!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

yeah I was almost in tears tonight...Tisie was making fun of me I know it...My poor Tina , she has always been a little stand-offish except when you have food of any kind, was pushing her head on my leg, laying her head in my hand and begging me to make it feel better. I promised her it would be over soon. I don't think she could possibly hold out to 150 babies would be coming out of all holes!!! :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Awww...those poor girls look like they could deliver calves not kids :shocked:

I hope they don't hold out on you too much longer and each go on different days so you have enough hands for the litters they're sure to give :hug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Awwww, poor things are just huge. How do they walk?


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

They don't really haha...Tina the HUGE one grunt and groans with each step...doesn't help that she is a fainter and locks up every other step.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Last year the girls kidded within 2 hours of each other. Tina went first - and she went and hid as far away as she could get from the herd. Rosie stood at the top of the hill yelling at her - that was the only way I knew she was down there - let alone kidding - she never showed she was in labor - but didn't have a due date either. Rosie then went and hid around the corner from to and popped hers out - again didn't even realize she was in labor. But by looking at Tina's udder - she is pretty darn close!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

They definitely are big! Poor girls! They sure are pretty girls though, and I hope they don't hold out on you for too much longer!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Rosie looks like she's having triplets, she carries really deep. Can't wait to see babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Ooooh, I cant wait... Keep us posted!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Well Tina started ooozing today!! :leap: YAY!!!! Pretty sure ligs are gone! If they are there, I am having a hard time finding them!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

she looks big -- Hope she kids easily and with lots of girlies for you


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 140*

Thanks! Me & Sunshine too! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 146*

well still nothing :sigh: BRATS!!! Tina's hoo haa is protruding, not prolapsed but the kids a re putting ALOT of pressure on her. Both Tina, and Rosie's ligs are barely palpable. And Candy's udder just continues to grow????? :hair:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Updates..... day 146*

I cant wait to see kids from Candy... she's so cute!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

Rosie's ligs are gone this morning! YAY!! :leap: Thinking Tina won't be far behind!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

:wahoo: can't wait for pics of babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

Update PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

YOUR KILLING US TISIE!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

As of this morning - Tina's ligs were gone gone and mushy around tail. I have not heard anything since.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

Well it looks as though it may be an all nighter...I guess both girls have to try to one up the other...Checked on both of the throughout the day...and this evening it seems as though both are in the early stages of labor....so i'm camping at Tisies tonight...if nothing else we will finish our new web sites 

I hope we will have to pics of babies in the morning...cameras and phones are charging (keep yours on Al  and coffee is made.

keep ya all posted..  :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

WhooHoo!! Can't wait for babies!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

If I don't answer by text - then give me a call in an emergency - I keep my phone on the bed with me ;-)


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie's ligs GONE*

Well...........I can feel ligs again  I sweeeaaaar they weren't there this morning???? Am I hallucinating???


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! NOTHIN!*

phooey! :sigh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! NOTHIN!*

Does Code of honor in the works here it seems!!!!!! Just give 'em a big squeeze! LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! NOTHIN!*

I read somewhere that the ligs can come and go.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! NOTHIN!*

Well then they are a commin and a goin....last night I sat in the stall with Tina and I was playing with the baby in her tummy...I would scratch her side and it would bump up aginist it with some part of its body...for like 15 min i was rubbing the babies head...or butt  I remember when my own belly was like that. My middle son kicked me and I could grab his little foot from the outside...you could see his foot print on my belly.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! NOTHIN!*

Do you have any updated udder pics? I don't put a lot of emphasis on ligs because my girls all lose their ligs and then a day later no kids and I can feel a bit of ligament again....but their udders have NEVER lied.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! NOTHIN!*

Tina's Udder is tight! And her teats are very plump, she can't hold out tooooo much longer. I think she has dropped too, it looks like her hoo haa doesn't have quite as much pressure on it?
Rosie's udder was tighter this morning too, and her ligs are gone again. And of course I am at work today, and won't be off till 5. I'm SURE they planned it all out, just to drive me nuts! :hair:

hopefully by tomarrow which will be 149 & 150 (you jinxed us Ashley)


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie in labor!*

Ok so Sunshine called this afternoon, and is pretty sure Rosie is in labor! :leap: :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie in labor!*

WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie in labor!*

Rosie had twins!!! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

congrats on the twins


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Congrats :clap: Now....I hope that Candy and Tina don't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Ooo, congratulations! They must be pretty big if she only had two?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

YAY
babies!!!

CONGRATS


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

CONGRATS!!! :leap: :clap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Pic...pics....pics.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

:leap: congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Yay!!! Way to go Rosie!!!

...now...we need pics!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Sunshine will be on to post pics in just a few!! They are sooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Posting for Sunshine!

Here they are!

:kidred: Hush Hills Fainters Afternoon Delight

















And this is Stiffler! bahahahaha

















Will get more pics tomarrow! I'm sure Sunshine has different ones to post too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Im not gonna lie....stifler is a hottie BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Well it looks like Tina is in labor right now....whoo hoo


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

Updates?


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

as of 5:15 am nothing.....she is killing me. I had to go home and get some sleep. Tisie gets the next shift.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Candy, Tina, and Rosie up first! Rosie KIDDED!!!*

How adorable!!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Tina gave Sunshine a beautiful set of Triplets this afternoon! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: will Post pics in just a bit!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on another healthy birth!!! :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY!!!
CONGRATS!

Cant wait to see them


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe - I have seen them and they are adorable!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Sunshine!! Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok here ya go!

#1 :kidred: 








She is the one on the front, white body with minimal black on her neck/head

#2 :kidblue: 
















He is very spotty!! Cute love him!

#3 :kidred: 








Aaaalllll White except the black around her left eye, and a little black dot on her chest!

I know these aren't the best pics, but Tina took FOREVER between kids. I think in total it took about 2hrs. for the whole delivery. I am exshausted, and so is momma. Sunshine was up here last night and we were doing check every couple of hours. So it's been a long couple of days. See I'm rambling, anyhow hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUTE


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG how absolutely adorable! Congratulations on all of the new babies!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww CONGRATS!!!! They are all beautiful! I love Tina's little doe with the black eye! How funny is that marking? Just love it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

VERY cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

So cute! I love the eyeliner on #3 :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! The little boy is the cutest thing with all those random spots!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweeeeeet! I really like the spotted boy. He is adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww what beautiful babies! The little white doe with the black eye is something, I don't think I've ever seen a goatie marked like that!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! They are all doing very well! I might go get new pics tomarrow, we'll see how the weather holds!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all the kiddos look great - adorable as always

thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...Adorable...congrats..... :thumb:


----------

